# Bmw e34



## Bmw e34 fan (Nov 28, 2019)

So hello guys this is my first post on bimmerfest. I would like to know what is this wire. Is it cruise control? It is located on the driver side front near headlights. Sorry if there misspellings


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it the port for reading/resetting codes maybe?


----------



## Bmw e34 fan (Nov 28, 2019)

No. There is obd place on righ side of fusebox. Could this be a cruise control?


----------

